# Need help! My plants r huge n idk my 1st outdoo



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 12, 2015)

NEED HELP! MY PLANTS R HUGE N IDK MY 1ST OUTDOO SO 
I guess i wanna hear Ideas from you lovely people at MP.  I have 15 plants  outdoor with 215 medical lic.    wow while typing i heard Chapo is on the RUN!!! lol   any how back to me.  i have a huge concern.   my plants are getting real big illl provide more picture but for now Ill take one in the night!!!  i got some sativa hybrids and some are from seed.   
i got 3 ak47 berry
/cherry (my friend breed) one from seed(HUGE)and two clones different pheno type but same strain)

7 OG kUSH clones( cypress hill soul assasin 2.o)my own cut 
1 bluedream from seed(HUGE)(my big mama Im growing this strain a lot)
and 3 ("blackwater") by caliconnection} OG kush tahoe/mendecino purps
1 super bud (pineapple) from seed(HUGE) 
i was not excepting this size at all ...so my question is how to go about hiding it from neighboors?????

on one side is cool the other house is on a slope they have a tall wall mine side is just 6 ft   so we r good on the left!
on the back side we are good is a huge empty neighboors back yard and i have a lot of veggetation from veggies blocking the back!!!  
the right neigboors it would be easy to look so i wanna block their view ill think of soimething to grow like grapes but that could b slow i was thinking more punkings big leaves and growes in a vine where i can have it where i need it but away from the weed plants so it wont shade.

ill keep the location sunny but i need construction.   from fenced walls so light goes tru and may be a cover to keep animals out! n rats with two legs
lol
i want sensors and one camera i just dont know where to place the sensor or camera and idk what type of fencing to use I got my handy man that can do what ever i need i just dont know what size to make this because i guess the planst will keep growing i dont want to make it too small.
ill take a picture now and post this   


thank you al lfor your time it took me liek 15 mins to think of all my questions

god bless you n give all huge crops! :2940th_rasta:


----------



## bozzo420 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have the same problem. But in my state law says they can not be seen from neighbors. I have a 6 foot stockade fence around mine, but they are out growing that fence. I have topped them twice, now comes the tie downs. mine are 5 feet tall already on the 12th of July. My neighbors all know since they came down last year to watch when I cut 15 trees down for better sun. They all saw my plants in my greenhouse. So neighbors are ok with it. Just the law stated not seen. I am extending fence to 8  feet on one side and putting  a plastic fence on the other.  love the outdoor grow and they are doing great .sounds like your doing ok to.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2015)

I just posted the same dilemma over at the OFC... We are in trouble. I put a curtain on one side of the patio so the neighbors couldn't see. The one i am worried about is already 6 ft tall.. Oh boy.  
It is too late to top, but I have and will squeeze the stems to slow down the growth, that works. Just squeeze, don't break the stem.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 13, 2015)

im thinking a 10 x 10 cage and sensors and a camera n squueze and tie em down my are over 6 feet now

here is the picture! 

View attachment KIMG0030.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2015)

Pull them over gently and tie them down like you said. My plant now looks like a crazy monster with arms.  Good luck, don't break the stems...yikes, i don't enjoy doing this.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Pull them over gently and tie them down like you said. My plant now looks like a crazy monster with arms.  Good luck, don't break the stems...yikes, i don't enjoy doing this.



thank you ill be gentle on  her stems


----------



## bozzo420 (Jul 13, 2015)

better make a cage to hold them up. We just had a big rain. Them girls could be on the ground with one big rain. I just had to add strings to my cages . had 5 branches on the ground.

are you worried about neighbors or choppers? your legal right? I use to get planes flying over all the time until I mounted my registry number pointing up.  They  still fly by a few times a year ,but not like they use to.    But the neighbors probably know and have their own plants.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 13, 2015)

bozzo420 said:


> better make a cage to hold them up. We just had a big rain. Them girls could be on the ground with one big rain. I just had to add strings to my cages . had 5 branches on the ground.
> 
> are you worried about neighbors or choppers? your legal right? I use to get planes flying over all the time until I mounted my registry number pointing up.  They  still fly by a few times a year ,but not like they use to.    But the neighbors probably know and have their own plants.




thanks i think im going with a cage 

also im trying to hide them babies from the neighbors n pigs although im legal i dont want to explain.  it may take more then a simple conversation u know.   any how a cage camera and 2 motion sensors should do it ill be up everynite till mid/late october november when is time to chop em


----------



## tcbud (Jul 13, 2015)

You can always camp out in the yard during and right before harvest.  I have a friend that does that, he lives in suburbia, houses twelve feet away or so.  Nothing like a protective grower to keep the neighbor kids away.

As for caging them, check out the plastic netting I used in my last year grow, the link is below.  If you made an outside cage then put up netting from side to side inside, you could support the interior branches cause they will get heavy. I picked up that netting at a hydro store.  You could also tie the tops down (bend like Rose said) to the netting if you have to.

Beautiful plants, good growing Doc.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 13, 2015)

tcbud said:


> You can always camp out in the yard during and right before harvest.  I have a friend that does that, he lives in suburbia, houses twelve feet away or so.  Nothing like a protective grower to keep the neighbor kids away.
> 
> As for caging them, check out the plastic netting I used in my last year grow, the link is below.  If you made an outside cage then put up netting from side to side inside, you could support the interior branches cause they will get heavy. I picked up that netting at a hydro store.  You could also tie the tops down (bend like Rose said) to the netting if you have to.
> 
> Beautiful plants, good growing Doc.



iLL look into that   ....thank you so much for taking the time to stop by :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I just posted the same dilemma over at the OFC... We are in trouble. I put a curtain on one side of the patio so the neighbors couldn't see. The one i am worried about is already 6 ft tall.. Oh boy.
> It is too late to top, but I have and will squeeze the stems to slow down the growth, that works. Just squeeze, don't break the stem.




:goodposting:
Good advice....


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 14, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> :goodposting:
> Good advice....



Dear friend ty for stopping what an honor as im smoking this joint with wax i rember all the years we been around  ...and now my first official outdoor    ill do my best to post all my work in this outdoor so far im loving the organic ways   mofing plants are getting Huuuge lol    alrite dear friends   please be careful n God blees your hearts    ONE LOVE


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 14, 2015)

ty everyone that's all i need it to hear now ill get workin on it  i finally found peace


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 14, 2015)

:vap-Bong_smoker:now time to hit the bong n get to work   Mando to blaze b4 n while I work lol soooo   here we go Jet Fuel flower w/ Og kush wax shatter    ...lol good luck my brothers n sister.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 14, 2015)

I think the rule about your neighbors not being able to see the plants is just weird.  I can't figure out why it is part of the law.  I personally think there should be a law against fat guys in Speedos and fat women in spandex if we are worried about seeing objectionable things.

I have no real advise.  I envy you guys.  I'm sure you will all figure out what to do.  Great looking plants Dr. R!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 14, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I think the rule about your neighbors not being able to see the plants is just weird.  I can't figure out why it is part of the law.  I personally think there should be a law against fat guys in Speedos and fat women in spandex if we are worried about seeing objectionable things.
> 
> I have no real advise.  I envy you guys.  I'm sure you will all figure out what to do.  Great looking plants Dr. R!



OMG that's soo funny!  Thank you THG! I'm trying to gain some experience  im loving the outdoor grow. :vap- silver vapor:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 14, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I think the rule about your neighbors not being able to see the plants is just weird.  I can't figure out why it is part of the law.  I personally think there should be a law against fat guys in Speedos and fat women in spandex if we are worried about seeing objectionable things.
> 
> I have no real advise.  I envy you guys.  I'm sure you will all figure out what to do.  Great looking plants Dr. R!


Goddess, I think the no see the plants is a local ordinance not the state law. Here we can't grow near schools, no more than 10x10 for suburban grows. My size grow can only be on lots over 5 acres here.  I totally agree about the speedos, I would like to add a law that has male pants at least above their butt crack and no underwear showing.

Good growing here for your size/area restrictions Doc!


----------



## TastyCough (Jul 14, 2015)

Dr. Robertsozki said:


> iLL look into that   ....thank you so much for taking the time to stop by :vap_bong__emoticon:



Have you considered a greenhouse to be stealth? I haven't personally tried and am also wondering if anyone else has used a greenhouse for outdoor grows. I've seen pretty sizable ones that should be able to handle a good number of plants. Like this one http://www.weatherport.com/fabric_building/grow-tent/


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 14, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I think the rule about your neighbors not being able to see the plants is just weird.  I can't figure out why it is part of the law.  I personally think there should be a law against fat guys in Speedos and fat women in spandex if we are worried about seeing objectionable things.
> 
> I have no real advise.  I envy you guys.  I'm sure you will all figure out what to do.  Great looking plants Dr. R!





tcbud said:


> Goddess, I think the no see the plants is a local ordinance not the state law. Here we can't grow near schools, no more than 10x10 for suburban grows. My size grow can only be on lots over 5 acres here.  I totally agree about the speedos, I would like to add a law that has male pants at least above their butt crack and no underwear showing.
> 
> Good growing here for your size/area restrictions Doc!



You guys better call before you come visit then :rofl: 
I'm loving my strategically overgrown perimeter jungle :stoned:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 16, 2015)

Ston-loc--are you a fat guy in a speedo or the one with the butt crack?  Being a plumber, I saw more butt cracks than anyone should have to see in 100 lifetimes.....


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2015)

Our grows aren't supposed to be seen by anyone. Neighbors included. That is the law here. Which is hard when they are already 6foot tall. They should slow down now and just start blooming any minute, right? I hope so.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 16, 2015)

Embracing my inner hippy as of late THG. It's rather liberating, lol. No one can see in my yard unless they're purposely looking.  And I'm not a fat old guy :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2015)

Here is a pic of Ston..LOLOL  http://www.wngd.org/


----------



## yarddog (Jul 16, 2015)

Too much!^^


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 16, 2015)

Bahahahaha, every day is now naked gardening day! :rofl: my surveillance footage could be some blackmail for sure, if I cared, but I don't,


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 17, 2015)

yarddog said:


> too much!^^



yes


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 17, 2015)

Im wearing no shirt n no pants 

View attachment 2.0.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2015)

Tmi lol


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Our grows aren't supposed to be seen by anyone. Neighbors included. That is the law here. Which is hard when they are already 6foot tall. They should slow down now and just start blooming any minute, right? I hope so.


I was kidding about the no pants.  Lol.     As far as when they'll slow down they should go to flower mid Aug.  N should finish mid October or late Oct. For my strains at least some finish early in Sep. Some go to November. Sativas do.  But the double triple in size once they start blooming.  So some training will b needed.  I'm going with a cage.   K. Good luck everyone


----------

